# How to build a 2x4 Rack (pic heavy).



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Well, I like Wire Bakers Racks, but they have inflexible limitations at times. They may be 48", but the vertical post cut out 2" of usable space per shelf. That means that you cant fit 4 12" wide tanks per shelf, so you end up using 3, with wasted space. That drives me nuts. I'd like to make a square aluminum modular rack, but I simply dont have the money to do so. So, I settled on makign a 2x4 rack. After the wood, hardware ar purchased, it ends up being abou the cost of a 48" wire rack. I am using a premium white pine 2x4 from home depot that came in 96" lengths. I think they were like 2.59 apiece. I bought 15 which will be more than I need, but who wants to stop their build, make a trip to home depot to pick up more lumber when you run out. Same with hardware. Buy MORE than you need and when finished, take the excess back. Dimensions will be 89" tall, 52" wide, and 24" deep. This rack will hold 10 tanks when finished. Wheres the tanks you ask? Well, thats for another thread down the line. But don't worry, its coming too! And, I will be posting pics in real time as I go, so I wont just upload them all at once. This is going to take me a few days. In the end, I will stain and clearcoat it as well. Subscribe and follow.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

I build the 2x4 racks as well, for fish and reptiles too. Just a better option if your able. Looking forward to seeing your progress!


----------



## papafrogger (Oct 21, 2012)

I have personally been waiting for a thread exactly like this. Thanks a bunch! I would rather build a custom rack than compensate for what i can buy


----------



## NM Crawler (Jan 23, 2012)

Pdfcrazy, have you thought about building a square tube rack? Wood is nice but if bows splits. I was in the same boat not to long ago and was going to build a wood rack. I started out with choice lumber and Simpson ties. After building it and placing 18x18x24 on them is started to sag on me. Unless you chose to put up rite supports ever few tank witch take up tank space and are bulky. I was able to run 1 1/4 with only one up rite support. 3 rows of 7 tanks with each row sliding on the 1 1/4 with a 3 inch piece of 1 1/2 square tube. Super simply design and easy to tear down if you need to ever move it. 


David


----------



## Azurel (Aug 5, 2010)

Can't wait to see how this goes.....this is my next step....


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, heres what I'm starting with. Lots 2x4's. OK, actually, more than that. When I took this pic, I had already started cutting. Think I have 15 total


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

I'm using a 30 year old craftsman saw for this.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Measure REPEATEDLY, from different angles and directiosn before cutting! I'v learned the hard way in the past. Set your depth correctly. Cut through repeatedly till all the material is cleared away to make a notch. Most people dont know it, but 2x4's are not 2x4's. They are actually 1-1/2 x 3-1/2. So these notches are 1.5" deep and 3.5 long


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Heres what one of the end notches looks like


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

And heres what one of the notches in the middle look like



And heres a completed support post


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Subscribed and looking forward to watching your progress!

Here's a couple pics of the last rack I built. I went with 2x3's to save a little money and save some space. I anchored mine to the wall studs for stability and placed supports between vivs. It's nothing fancy, but it's sturdy and very inexpensive. I should have done a build thread since I've had several people ask for details since. I'm glad you're doing a build thread for yours!





-Chris


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I took inspiration from Marty for my rack. I built it as a bookshelf with pivoting wheels to move it. This is a bad pic. But I think this thread will be very helpful. Thanks


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

All the wood is now cut, notched and ready to assemble. I started to drill and countersink to put it together, and I quickly realized that the hex bolts I bought were a 1/2" too short. And......by the time I discovered this of course, Home Depot was closed. So, no more progress today.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

OK, we have progress. Got the entire thing stained! Next is clearcoating tomorrow


----------



## frog dude (Nov 11, 2011)

WhooHooo! Wooden dart racks, it is definitely a good idea. I also have all of the saws! Table saw, miter saw, jig saw...It is usually easier with a variety of wood cutting utensils. 

Now, if it is just going in a frog room, I don't think that staining and clear coating it is completely necessary, but if it is going in a bedroom...yeah, I wouldn't want to have to look at unfinished 2x4's. Also, I like the 24" deep. It is what I was planning on doing. More depth space = less length space = more vivs = more frogs. Logic, people. Logic.


----------



## jacobi (Dec 15, 2010)

How much weight do you think a rack like that can hold?


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

jacobi said:


> How much weight do you think a rack like that can hold?


Several hundred pounds. I built aquarium racks like this that hold 8 thirty gallon flats. No prob. I will be doing my racks like this as well again. Much more stable and can make vivs fit correctly.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice looking vivarium rack! (_...and beautiful E36!_) 










^^ For that, you might consider a dado blade... You've already got the awesome radial arm saw, and that tool will make similar builds go by much faster.  Most people don't bother notching wood on similar racks, so kudos for the extra effort.

Keep up the good work!


----------



## JonRich (Oct 19, 2012)

looks good... And E36!!!


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

jacobi said:


> How much weight do you think a rack like that can hold?


Were going to find out arent we?  First coat of clearcoat is now down.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Individual weight of each tank, with saturated soil/background averages 55 lbs. That may go up another 5 lbs apeice after some planting and small wood pieces. False bottoms can hold a couple gallons (water is 8.5 lbs per gallon). So each tank should not exceed about 75 lbs. So were talking 300lbs per shelf, about 900 total. Pretty confident the rack can take it. Not so confident about the 2nd story floor of the house. Anyone have any opinion of the weight that a floor could handle spread over these dimensions. No direct support members underneath it. That would be our living room.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Lol, cant claim ownership to that old german heap. I prefer american muscle, Even though its a bit of a project.


----------



## joshw (Jun 11, 2013)

pdfCrazy said:


> Lol, cant claim ownership to that old german heap. I prefer american muscle, Even though its a bit of a project.


Two thumbs up on the ride! 89 with T-tops?
nice.


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

There were no 89's with T-tops. The last "official" T-top car was 87, but a handful of 88's snuck by before production ended. But this is actually an 83. Converted to aero nose body work, interior and mass air efi. My "other" hobby. Its actually alot more modified than the exterior tells.......


----------



## rigel10 (Jun 1, 2012)

I'm sorry but I disagree, I prefer italian muscles.

Seriously, your rack is very nice.
As for the weight, I think, better to ask a construction engineer. But if your house is in masonry and reinforced concrete (or wall house or brick house, as it is said in English I do not know well) there should be no problems.
Let us see more pictures, I think that the construction of your rack is inspirational for me.


----------



## joshw (Jun 11, 2013)

pdfCrazy said:


> There were no 89's with T-tops. The last "official" T-top car was 87, but a handful of 88's snuck by before production ended. But this is actually an 83. Converted to aero nose body work, interior and mass air efi. My "other" hobby. Its actually alot more modified than the exterior tells.......


Yes- the aero conversion on the front threw me off. I had 2 89's. can't haul too many frogs with those.


----------



## RichardA (Jul 15, 2009)

💦😉👍🐍💋👍🐍💋😐😐😄😡😐😱😱😱😱🐱


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Ummmm, thanks Richard.


----------



## kitcolebay (Apr 7, 2012)

Is this still a work in progress or do you have it in place and completed? Would love to see an update! Over the next couple months, I'll be moving mine and building more.

-Chris


----------



## pdfCrazy (Feb 28, 2012)

Yes, 8 of the 10 tanks are planted and done. Escudo group is the newest addition. I'll try to get some pics of it up soon.


----------

